# The official B8 A4 Member Gallery Thread - Post you car here!



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

This thread is so the B8 A4 forum members can post pictures of their cars to share with everyone. It will make a good resource for people to get ideas of how to mod or style their A4.

This is a gallery thread only, so there are a couple of ground rules to keep it from getting out of control:

1. ONLY post pictures of B8 A4's. 
2. ONLY post pictures of YOUR B8 A4.
3. Post a link to your intro/build thread so people can learn more (optional, of course! )
4. Please no comments or questions. Instead, PM the person who posted to ask them or post in their intro/build thread

Allso, if someones pictures are broken or no longer showing please alert a moderator to remove the post and let the user know they need to post new pictures. Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll kick this off.

*Jon Martyak
2012 Audi A4 6-speed Premium*

*Link to build thread here. *
_More updates coming soon..._

*Photos: *



































:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

RobbyB413
2010 Premium Plus, Auto, Meteor Gray

Build thread: None, it's staying stock! It's actually my other half's car, she just has me represent it's interests on Fourtitude and take care of it for her. 


















That's it the AM we picked it up at the dealership. For the record, it was the sales rep that parked it in the handicapped spot. :laugh:


----------



## Daniel (Sep 7, 2003)

*Daniel*

Audizine name: ASU Daniel

2009 Ibis White A4 
Sport Package
Huper Optik tint all around
Forge DV Spacer
19x9.5 ET42 Alufelgen SF-71 wheels (255/35/19 Bridgestone Potenza RE970 AS Pole Position tires)
H&R Street Performance Coilovers
Bi-Xenon Retrofit
Hoen xenon match fogs
Plastidipped my grille all black and coated it with the Plastidip gloss
Eurogear Carbon Fiber front splitter
3M Di-Noc carbon fiber vinyl to wrap my plate filler (temporary until I order Eurogear)
Ton of VAG Com Mods
aFe pro Dry air filter


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6024953-Some-new-Pics-of-the-Audi


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*g60manny A4 B8 2009*

2009 A4 2.0t quattro automatic 
my build ↓ 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5439998-My-First-Audi-2009-A4 

my car


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

*My B8.5 A4 Allroad*

See build thread for details:
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?6100188-B8.5-A4-allroad-project-quot-s-line-concept-quot


----------



## cpuga (Jul 26, 2010)

*Here's mine, no fancy photos though*


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Our office B8 A4 sitting on 20" VMR V708


----------



## kpi103 (Mar 6, 2005)

2011 just picked up last Saturday


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

2013 A4 "de-allroaded" Avant wide body: 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Shot taken from our buddies in Europe 

VMR V701


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

#audia4avantwidebody











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misanorotrs4 (Aug 29, 2008)

As you can tell, I really liked the looks of the A3 Clubsport Concept


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A2 4.0t (Jul 22, 2014)

Build thread to come


----------



## slowkaos (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey everyone! I am new to the A4 family, and I just picked up this beauty yesterday. She is a '09 quattro Premium Plus Meteor Gray with Black Leather Interior. I opted for the 6 speed auto because I was driving a '12 Jetta GLI 6 speed manual, and I am just ready to stop messing with the manual in traffic.


----------



## wisdub (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## shonseb (May 4, 2006)

A pic I took with the RS this past weekend at waterfest.


----------



## Wiredin (Apr 12, 2010)

power by Luke Kowand, on Flickr


just taking her home


----------



## wisdub (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## minnmirman (Jun 1, 2006)

Couple years back, wife got knocked up again and said we'd need a van or SUV. I said 'nah.' Finally in a place where I can start fulfilling my bolt-on wish list.









My other baby










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

